
Ask HN: Can I sample podcasts like trailers or tweets? - gatorbait83
With the explosion of podcasts, I find myself struggling to keep with my playlist. Is there a way to sample podcasts similar to tweets and then listen to ones of interest? More recently, I also find the same guests showing up at many of the podcasts that I follow.
======
pizza
Maybe if podcast apps had some kind of user-provided feedback as to which
parts were good.. but for the most part podcasts are hands-off fire and forget
consumable experiences.

Another alternative would be some kind of excitement recognizer, or monologue
recognizer, etc. Get a machine learning model to find the moments that seem
like a good back-and-forth or a solid exposition. Pad the recording a minute
or two on both ends, etc...

But that raises the issue that in podcasts a lot of the time people build off
of parts of the conversation that happened a long time earlier. So, it may be
just difficult to sample longer podcasts in general. Perhaps you could try to
listen to 5 minute podcasts, or something like that.

------
tmaly
Maybe you could use the show notes?

------
techiefreak21
frankly speaking as of now i don't think there is proper way to do podcast
like that

~~~
gatorbait83
That's what I thought too.

